# Notebook/Netbook für Full HD TV



## M4rcel (29. März 2010)

*Notebook/Netbook für Full HD TV*

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir bei der Suche behilflich sein.

Und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach einem kleinen Notebook, eveltuell auch Netbook, für unterwegs und zu Hause.

Ich kann leider die benötigte Leistung nicht einschätzen um HD Material über HDMI wiedergeben zu können, da ich das ich das Notebook/Netbook auch an meinen Fernseher anschließen möchte um Filme zu sehen. Ansonsten will ich damit nur unterwegs bissle Arbeiten (Office, Email, etc) und Surfen können.

Das ganze sollte natürlich auch nicht sooo teuer werden.... 
Würde gerne so 500 Euronen einplanen... 

Vielen Dank
M4rcel


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook/Netbook für Full HD TV*

Also, keine Ahnung, wie das mit fullHD Videos usw. ist wegen CPU und Graka, aber HDMI haben zB diese hier mit 13,3Zoll:

Notebooks LENOVO U350 *2 GB RAM & WINDOWS 7*
Notebooks LENOVO U350 *DUAL CORE, 3GB RAM, WIN 7*

aber die haben kein DVD-Laufwerk - die noch kleineren netbooks sowieso nicht. Wenn es eines haben soll, dann am besten direkt zu 15,4 zoll greifen, da reicht die Power auch 100% für FullHD, zB

Notebooks LENOVO Thinkpad SL500 NRJAMGE inkl. Win 7 DVD
Notebooks LENOVO G550 *512MB NVIDIA-GRAFIK*
Notebooks Samsung R530 T4400 Nuke


----------



## norse (29. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook/Netbook für Full HD TV*

Hab mir das Asus eee PC 1201n gekauft und bin doch sehr zufrieden, selbst COD4 und 6 laufen 

ist halt 12.1" groß und das über HDMI klappt prima mit meinem 22" monitor auf Full HD Auflösung

 hat mich 450€ gekostet, evtl würd ich da noch den Ram aufrüsten und fertig, das ding an sich ist super und Akku hält sehr lange

hat halt auch eine Ion graka drin


----------



## NCphalon (30. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook/Netbook für Full HD TV*

Ja, wichtig für FullHD is, dass mindestens GMA X4500HD oder Ion verbaut sind, da diese über einen integrierten HD Decoder verfügen.


----------



## M4rcel (31. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook/Netbook für Full HD TV*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Tipps...

werd mir wohl mal im Laden das Lenovo S12 anschauen, welches mir optisch am ehesten zusagt und den Anforderungen ensprechen müsste. Der Eee PC hat zwar gute Hardware, aber diese "billig" Verschalung schreckt mich ein bisschen ab.^^

Gruß
M4rcel


----------

